# Transformador electronico



## lucas (Dic 22, 2005)

Hola mi nombre es lucas y estoy buscando un circuito para poder armar un transformador electrónico para luces dicroicas. de 12 VCA x 60 wattios. 

Desde ya muchas gracias, espero respuestas. Chau.


----------



## josepower (Ene 15, 2006)

Apreciado amigo, normalmente se utiliza un circuito que se denomina balastro electrónico y está compuesto por una tecnologia en semipuente autooscilante, la única complejidad es el dimensionado del componente inductivo, en la página de IR ( International Rectifier ) puedes encontrar mucha información sobre el tema, un saludo,

José Antonio
Power Electronics Engineer


----------



## roquefe (Mar 18, 2006)

saludos a todos. Quisierasaber si alguien conoce la diferencia entre transformadores de bajo voltaje magnetico,  bajo voltaje electronico y los trtansformadores que uno normalmente usa para hacer una fuente de alimentcaion. Muchas gracias de antemano por sus rerspuestas


Félix


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 18, 2006)

Hola  aqui tienes una pagina sobre el tema ,suerte un saludo
http://html.rincondelvago.com/transformador-electrico.html


----------



## Rafael_teramega (Sep 15, 2006)

mira checa este cto  tal vez sea tu respuesta, ademas despues te podria dar informaciónrmnacion sobre la construccion de los inductores usados si gustas


----------



## majesco (Oct 11, 2006)

hola

alguien sabe x q no puedo rectificar la salida de un trans. electronico 
de 12V 50W (4A) ?

intente con un puente de 4A y se calienta muchisimo y se desolda, intente con un puente de 10A y paso exactamente lo mismo.

intente con diodos separados de 6A y paso lo mismo.

rectificando a media onda no se calientan tanto los diodos pero baja mucho la potencia.

hayuda por  favor !!!!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola majesco, quizas conectes mal los diodos ,pues sin consumo no deben calentarse ,te mando una pagina muy completa ,si miras en fuentes de alimentacion ,te vienen los esquemas, suerte un saludo  
http://www.unicrom.com/tutoriales.asp


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 16, 2006)

majesco dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> alguien sabe x q no puedo rectificar la salida de un trans. electronico
> de 12V 50W (4A) ?
> ...



el myor problema que tienes es que estas utilizando diodos combencionales y estos son de recuperacion lenta lo que debes hacer es usar diodos de recuperacion rapida menos de 35 nano segundos estos se llaman diodos schotty con estos arma el puente rectificador y listo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2006)

No sera un transformador de esos de halogenas??

El circuito es de tipo autooscilante para cargas resistivas, debes tenerlo en cuenta.

Puede que los diodos entre en avalancha en inversa debido a su funcinamiento.

Puede se por los diodos, puedes usar de alguna fuente de PC rota.
Tambien debes poner un condensador de filtro y puede ser necesario que SIEMPRE tenga carga.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 28, 2007)

¿Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar información de como funcionan los dichosos "transformadores electronicos"?
Para el que no sabe son transformadores que obtienen a partir de la tension de linea una tension de 12 o 24 volts de tension alterna y creo que a una mayor frecuencia.
Se utilizan mucho para alimentar lamparas halógenas de 12 o 24 volts. Se pueden dimerizar externamente.
Agradeceria cualquier información o circuito.


----------



## v30 (Ene 29, 2007)

El principio de funcionamiento es idéntico al de los transformadores convencionales, salvo que la frecuencia es más elevada. Para conseguir la "transformadorrmación" se rectifica la tensión obtenida de la línea (220 V) después, se pasa por un convertidor de paso monociclo compuesto por un transistor (MOSFET o BIPOLAR) que genera una serie de impulsos de onda cuadrada, de gran amplitud y se aplican a un bobinado con pocas espiras (debido a que al aumentar la frecuencia, también aumenta la inducción). El secundario está compuesto de 3 ó 4 espiras (según modelo y tensión) de donde se obtiene la salida de 12 V. Como los receptores resistivos no distinguen entre corriente alterna o contínua, las lámparas lucen igual. Al aumentar la frecuencia, aumenta la inducción, por tanto, también se puede reducir el volumen del núcleo de transformador., por eso son tan pequeños. Respecto a la dimerización, creo que hay algunos modelos que vienen preparados para eso, incluso los hay que ya disponen de un par de terminales para tal cometido. Rectifiquenme si me equivoco.

Saludos.


----------



## agustinzzz (Ene 29, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias v30. Ahroa que tengo alguna idea de como funionan voy a buscar circuitos de ejemplos y a ver si me animo a armar alguno.
Salu2.


----------



## Martin Donato (Ago 3, 2007)

yo tengo un problema con eso, resulta que me entrega en alterna 12volt para encender una lámpara. Lo rectifico con diodos rápidos de 3 amper. Le pongo un capacitor y todos contentos. 16,5v de continua, ahora le cuelgo un foquito y cae la tension terriblemente y no consumo más dde 1 amper. Lo conecto en continua y anda perfecto. A que se debe???,


----------



## agustinmista (Ago 14, 2007)

buenas... bueno gente excelente del foro.... les hago una consulta
En mi paiz (Argentina) existen los transformadores para dicroicas que tienen de salida un potencia de 60W.... lo que en 12v serian algo asi como 5A... mi duda es... si rectificamos y filtramos bien esta salida, ¿se podria tener una fuente de alimentacion de esa potencia que sea fiable? 
Hago esta pregunta ya que compre una para un par de dicroicas y me asombro el precio.... Unos U$D 3....

PD: olvide decir que estas fuentes son conmutadas segun tengo entendido ya que tiene un inductor, un par de transistores y algunos componentes pasivos. ademas el transformador es muy pequeño, (mas chico que el de una fuente de pc)

Espero haberme expresado entendiblemente.... y por ahi si sirve hacerlo... lo pruebo y les cuento como me fue....

Atte Agustin!


----------



## JV (Ago 14, 2007)

Seria cuestion de probar, lo que si, no pueden ser diodos comunes, porque la salida es una alterna de 2KHz si mal no recuerdo. Te diria que si consigues de alguna fuente de PC, uses esos.

Saludos..


----------



## agustinmista (Ago 14, 2007)

muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta!
si mal no recuerdo tengo de una fuente de pc....  estos son dos diodos en un mismo encapsulado.... no recuerdo el modelo pero calculo que funcionarian.... y lo filtraria con un capacitor de 6800uF x 50V que consegui de una vieja impresora... ademas de algunos de 100nF para filtrar el ruido del oscilador....

esta bien mi planteo?

reitero... muchas gracias por la resp


----------



## Mushito (Ago 15, 2007)

Cuidado con hacer corto circuito a la salida de la fuente, seguro que explotaran los trnassistores, estos no tienen proteccion contra sobrecorrientes y cortocircuitos. 
Me parece ademas que el circuito no oscila sin la resistencia de carga.


----------



## JV (Ago 15, 2007)

Mushito dijo:
			
		

> Me parece ademas que el circuito no oscila sin la resistencia de carga.



La que yo he visto no la requería.

agustinmista, como ya te dije, es cuestión de probar, pero en principio el planteo es razonable.

Saludos..


----------



## agustinmista (Ago 15, 2007)

bueno... hoy mismo compre uno de 50w, y lo probe.... 
sin carga este marca aprox medio volt en un tester analogico.... y un para de milivosts en uno digital.

le coloque una resistencia de 470ohms para intentar cargarla pero seguia sin marcar nada de voltaje

pero luego de rectificado y puesto un cap de 3300 uf, el voltaje es de entre 12v y 14v

tengo pensado poner un 7812 con un tip3055 para poder aumentar su corriente y a la salida un protector para cortos fabricado con un relay y un transistor (posteado por uno de los moderadores, no recuerdo cual era)

que les parece la idea?


----------



## agustinmista (Ago 15, 2007)

ah otro dato.... este transformador esta hecho con un toroide al que se pude sacar su bobinado secundario.... efectivamente lo hice para probar conseguir un secundario con punto medio por ejemplo para un pequeño amplificador de quizas 30w.... y funciona!
seria una idea bastante interesante dado su bajo precio y pequeño tamaño

por cierto compañero Mushito lo que dices de los transistores. son unos mj11016 pero no son ST,
 son "Si"  muy gracioso!... asi que vere si les pongo unos originales jaja

gracias desde ya por las respuestas


----------



## agustinmista (Ago 15, 2007)

Error... No son mje11016, sino que son 13005


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2007)

Que bien que pudiste adaptar esas pequeñas fuentes dicroicas, creo tener algunos diagramas 
de equivalentes para lo que pretendes para más potencias. A buscar  ......
Bye.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 15, 2007)

Hola. ¿Alguno tiene idea si esos transformadores aislan la red?
Porque es buena la idea de usarlos.
La frecuencia de oscilación no la sé, pero los que tengo con las dicroicas hacen interferencia con la radio AM


----------



## Gabf (Ago 15, 2007)

cuantoo decis que salen esos transformadores? 

perdonenme pero todavia no entendi para que quieren armar algo con estas fuentes teniendo las de pc  jaja si alguien me explica  

Saludos gabf


----------



## JV (Ago 15, 2007)

Me parece que no pensaste en el tamaño Gabf, estamos hablando de mas o menos 70x30x15mm, sin necesidad de refrigerar, y por una cuarta parte del costo o menos.

Saludos..


----------



## agustinmista (Ago 22, 2007)

efectivamente... esas son las medidas

a mi me ha funcionado lugo de rectificado hasta los 4 amp sin disiparla, pero calculo q disipandola se puedan llegar a los 75w aproximadamente, ustedes que piensan? 

compañero fransisco galarza, no se bien la respuesta de si aisla la tension de red, pero te cuento, pero yo creo que si ya que el toroide esta compuesto por un primario y un secundario, ambos muy cortos, separados por una aislacion plastica.
Otro tema a pensar es la aislacion de los transistores, ya que entre colectores medido con un tester analogico hay aprox 500v...

alguno tiene idea de algun amplificador que se pueda alimentar con una fuente de estas caracteristicas? que sea de buena calidad, y de baja distorsion...

Muchas gracias por las respuestas

Agustin!

PD: gabf: yo los pague 10 pesos argentinos, (3U$d aprox)


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 22, 2007)

Agustín, con 12V tenés el archiconocido TDA2003 pero también es conocida su distorción!   
Ahora, si ponés dos de estas en serie (si es que son aislantes y no tienen conexión directa la salida con la red) tendrías 12+12 y ya podés ir por un TDA2040 que en puente y con esa almentación le sacarás 30-40W.

Capaz que tengan alguna realimentación y ahí ya se te conecta la salida con la red por más que el transformador te los aisle.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Romero (Ago 30, 2007)

Hola amigos, esa idea ya habia visto que un amigo mio lo estaba aplicando hace ya un buen tiempo solo que no le colocaba los componebte adecuados y siempre se le quemaban los diodos y los transistores debido al uso permanente. Le sugeri usar diodos rectificadores de alta frecuencia del doble de la corriente requerida y usar los transistores MJE13007 pero con sus disipadores adecuados  y los resultados son muy buenos. Cabe recalcar en este diseno que al no tener un ckto de realimentacion entre el primario y el secundario de la fuente la regulacion de voltaje es muy pobre (10~20%) y ademas generan mucho ruido por lo que hay que adicionarle un filtro de salida para suprimirlo. En cuanto a la frecuencia se puede calcular con los valores del circuito resonante que lleva, una L (inductancia) entre colector y emisor de los transistores del ckto que es el primario de transformador y un condensador C en serie con la L hacia tierra. Se aplica la ecuacion                        1
                       fos=----------------
                                2*pi*   -------
                                        \/  L*C

El valor de L  la calculas con el numero de espiras primarias (Np) y el factor de inductancia (Al) de nucleo de ferrita asi:

                                 L=(Np^2)*Al          Al:uH y L:uH

Espero sea util esto


----------



## zopilote (Oct 7, 2007)

Uff, si que me tarde rebuscando esos datos que tenia, aqui les publico para los que estan ansioso de aventurarse en el mundo de transformadores electrónicos.
Primero una captura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Esta en la siguiente dirección
luego un poco de teoria sobre transformadores.
Y por último seriamos capaces de hacerlo a ténsiones mayores, ¿Quíen sabe? habrá que intentarlo.


------------
 zopilote


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 20, 2008)

Hola, tengo uno de esos transformadores de dicroicas, de esos electronicos, osea son conmutadas las fuentes. el transformador larga 12v, lo que necesito es bajar esa corriente a 6 volt para poder conectar una lampara.
Alguien me puede dar una mano.
debo hacerlo con resistencias o con algun circuito? 
la lampara es de 30w


----------



## Elvic (Feb 20, 2008)

hola es necesario un regulador por lo menos para 5A y a 6V.
ademas debes ver si el transformador proporciona dicha corriente 5A.
para que no hagas trabajo en vano 

bueno eso te lo digo solo sabiendo que P=V*I.

quizá este equivocado

suerT


----------



## pepechip (Feb 20, 2008)

hola 
si reduces esa tension a 6V con algun elemento como resistencia, regulador, transistor, tendras perdida de energia en forma de calor.
Lo mas practico seria coger y conectar 2 lamparas de 6V en serie, asi por lo menos aprovechas ese energia para obtener mas luz.


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 20, 2008)

hola, los transformadores son de 60 watts y seria mas facil un transformador por lampara asi puedo distribuirlas sin pensar serie/paralelo

Y en ultimo caso tienen algun esquema de alguna fuente basada en reguladores de voltaje que me de unos 5 o 6 amper? para obtener de los 12 mis 6v 
Saludos

haa como extra, los transformadores que poseo son iguales a este http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=18677138_transformadores-para-dicroicas
lo bueno que son dimerizables ha las lamparas son par36 y las usaria para iluminar eventos con lo que si es dimerizable es mucho mejor.


----------



## JV (Feb 20, 2008)

Podrias usar un regulador como el de este link:

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/supply2.asp

utiliza un transistor de potencia 2N3055 y un diodo zener para fijar la tension.

Es bastante simple, pero de poder, yo seguiria la recomendacion de pepechip.

Saludos..


----------



## jccc3 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tengo todavia una duda. 
Todas las cajitas en las que vienen estos circuitos, vienen selladas y dicen:
In : 220Vca 50 ~ 60 Hz 
Out """"12vca"""

Cuando uno mide no sale nada :S:S
Puede que tenga razon en eso de que se debe poner una Resistencia de carga. Para que actúe el transformadoresito. Pero mi duda es:
¿Qué hace el circuito en general?
¿No es lo mismo si le mandas un transformador simple de 220 a 12?
¿Será mas economico implementar el transformador de pulsos?

Muchisimas gracias desde ya.


----------



## bloosreine (Nov 20, 2008)

Muy buen aporte ZAPILOTE.
Tenia un par de estas fuentecitas de dicro y las desarme, encontre que estan TOTALMENTE AISLADAS DE LA TENSION de entrada.
Con lo cual pueden ser aptos para amplificador CHICOS y muy bien filtrados.

Actualmente cuento con un TRAFO de nucleo de HIERRO para alimentar 8 Dicroicas. y cuento tambien con 4 capacitores de 40.000Mf x 15Volts....
Que dicen? me serviran? despues de ellos un lindo 2n3055 regulado con un 7812 para tener siempre una salida constante de tension en 12, mi idea es utilizarlo para un pequeño equipo de transmisino  (yaesu trc-70 y un BC Cobra 146)


Muuuuchas gracias!


----------



## joseluisblanco (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola a todos,
una aclaración: como dice jccc3, la salida dice
Out """"12vca"""
lo que significa que entrega alterna, y como es una fuente conmutada, o switching, será de una frecuencia alta (del orden de los 30 - 100 kHz); entonces, con un tester común, digital o analógico, no se puede medir ese valor de CA. Por eso agustinmista no pudo medir nada en vacío, aunque luego del agregado del rectificado y filtrado sí funcionó.

Estas fuentes son muy interesantes por lo baratas, chicas y livianas.
Están aisladas de la red, por lo menos las que conozco. Esto es gracias al transformador de salida; salvo que pueda existir alguna con autotransformador, lo que ignoro si es posible, aunque las que ví y las que se muestran en este post son fáciles de observar, por lo simples que son; la salida son unas pocas vueltas en el secundario del transformador directas para afuera, sin rectificar (a las dicroicas/ bipin no les interesa si las alimentan con AC o DC).
Tampoco tienen realimentación desde la salida.

Creo que para un proyecto interesante y en serio de fuente para audio, se pueden modificar las espiras de salida del transformador en función de la tensión deseada (tengo unas fuentitas de estas con transformador toroidal y en el secundario tienen 14 vueltas de alambre ~0,7mm común envainado, o sea que se pueden modificar muy fácil), y con acoplamientos en serie para fuentes partidas.
Asimismo creo que hay que indagar seguramente el tema de filtrado de línea, no estoy seguro, pero en un rack de audio y con cierto consumo posiblemente meta ruido por alterna.
Otro tema es el transitorio de encendido; estas fuentes están pensadas para lámparas, y no sé cómo es la condición del pico de carga frente a una potencia de audio; mi duda es si no habrá violencia para la fuente en el encendido.

En fin, tener unidades de 12V - 5A a tan bajo precio y ¡peso! ~50g c/u me parece muy tentador. Mejor todavía que lo de las fuentes para PC.
Éxitos para todos


----------



## cerondonr (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola mi nombre es cesar y necesito encender una lampara de 15 vdc mediante un transformador electronico para lámparas dicroicas de 12 vac y 50w, sera posible rectificar la señal que este trafo entrega ???

Gracias por sus respuestas???


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola cerondonr

Sí, Si se puede rectificar, pero...el tipo de diodos que se utilicen para la rectificación depende mucho de la frecuencia a que oscile aquel circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Tavo (Feb 7, 2010)

1°. Por favor no escribas en mayúsculas, es una norma del foro.

2°.


> ENCENDER UNA LAMPARA...



¿Para qué querés rectificar la salida de este transformador si es para encender una lámpara? Una lámpara no necesita corriente contínua para funcionar.

3°. Hacer un rectificador para este transformador no es igual que un rectificador para 50/60Hz... Yo hace unas semanas hice uno con un diodo Schottky y dos diodos rápidos...
Esos diodos (si no los querés comprar) los podés encontrar en alguna fuente de PC para descartar...
Siempre traen un diodo Schottky (--->|<--- [este diodo es doble, siempre la pata del medio une los dos cátodos de los diodos, significa que en su pastilla se encuentran alojados dos diodos) y dos diodos más, que en conjunto con el Schottky, rectifican la tensión de salida de dicha fuente.
Y tené en cuenta que además de agregarle un costo más a esto, necesitas colocar un disipador al diodo Schottky y a los otros también, porque el consumo que vas a tener no es para menos, son cerca de 5 amperes sobre 12 volts, lo cual no es poco. Estos diodos necesitan disipador.

Si todavía te interesa rectificar la fuente, te puedo seguir ayudando y te puedo mostar una foto de mi prototipo de rectificador, que funciona excelente a altas frecuencias.

Saludos. No olvides comentar.
Tavo10


----------



## leinad17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola los trafos elecrtonicos son una solucion pero el tema es que no funcionan con bajos consumos, arrancan de 20watts para arriba, alguien sabe como hacerlos funcionar con 2 o 3 watts? gracias


----------



## lionel161277 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rafael_teramega dijo:


> mira checa este cto  tal vez sea tu respuesta, ademas despues te podria dar informaciónrmnacion sobre la construccion de los inductores usados si gustas



hola rafael, perdona mi atrevimiento, me llamo lionel soy de argentina y estaria muy interesado en el circuito del trafo electronico que citaste,necesitaria la informacion de construccion de las bobinas de ser posible comos asi tambien los valores de capacidades y resistencias y la caracteristica de los transistores, desde ya muchas gracias, es que lo necesito para un proyecto que tengo que presentar en la universidad 

gracias por tu atencion, espero respuesta 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

lionel161277 dijo:


> hola rafael, perdona mi atrevimiento, me llamo lionel soy de argentina y estaria muy interesado en el circuito del trafo electronico .....


Ese tiene todo el aspecto de ser un transformador para lámparas dicroicas, así que te sugiero que busques en esta dirección "Dicroicas", recuerdo haber visto un esquema con los valores de componentes.

*Dicroicas*


----------



## lionel161277 (Jun 4, 2010)

Gracias fogonaso por responder al tema
saludos, voy a ver si busco donde tu me dices


----------



## Tavo (Jun 4, 2010)

La verdad, lo veo casi son sentido ponerse a fabricar una fuente para lámparas dicroicas.
Por poco dinero, 15 pesos, se consiguen de buena calidad (Interelec) y con gabinete y todo. Apuesto que te gastás más en comprar los componentes y la placa que el circuito hecho y listo para funcionar.

Es sólo una opinión.
Ya tengo varias de esas quemadas por distintos accidentes, pero puedo afirmar que entrega 5A de una. Calienta, pero los entrega. Probé con un motor de CC medianamente "grandecito" y medí corriente con el téster, y obtuve resultados de mas de 5A.

Saludos.
Tavo


----------



## jorger (Jun 4, 2010)

Estaís hablando de una fuente como la que sale en este tema? 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/analizando-esquema-mini-fuente-conmutada-29553/
Daba unos supuestos 50w a 12v (lo dudo mucho).

En ese tema pudimos sacar con un poco de ayuda (gracias Eduardo) el esqema de esa fuente, su principio de funcionamiento y todos los valores de los componentes, aparte de los bobinados del transformador (para esto último ver página nº 2).

Un saludo.


----------



## lionel161277 (Jun 4, 2010)

gracias por todas sus opiniones 
un saludo grande



jorger dijo:


> Estaís hablando de una fuente como la que sale en este tema?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/analizando-esquema-mini-fuente-conmutada-29553/
> Daba unos supuestos 50w a 12v (lo dudo mucho).
> 
> ...



hola jorger disculpa mi ignorancia es que no se a que pagina nro 2 te refieres
gracias un saludo


----------



## jorger (Jun 4, 2010)

lionel161277 dijo:


> hola jorger disculpa mi ignorancia es que no se a que pagina nro 2 te refieres
> gracias un saludo


 
La página nº2 del tema que aparece en el enlace que posteé antes.


----------



## lionel161277 (Jun 4, 2010)

gracias por responder al tema
un saludo


----------



## zopilote (Jun 4, 2010)

Si que resulta util tener a la mano el esquematico para construirte una fuente en el que puedas colgar más de una lampara, y no tratar de buscar una fuente comercial que solo te de 30W.

Etolipoz


----------



## jorger (Jun 5, 2010)

zopilote dijo:


> Si que resulta util tener a la mano el esquematico para construirte una fuente en el que puedas colgar más de una lampara, y no tratar de buscar una fuente comercial que solo te de 30W.
> 
> Etolipoz


 Gracias por compartirlo 
De cuánta portencia es?


----------



## Martintaladro (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro. Yo estoy intentando modificar varias fuentes switching. Mi idea es poder alimentar un ampli de 350w que consume 30+30v. Si bien la idea de rectificarlo es razonable, que opinan si se cambian los TR del oscilador por unos que aguanten más potencia y se rebobina el trafo con las mismas vueltas, pero con calibre más grueso del cable. De esa forma se sacaría más corriente no???. Si funciona eso, se le podrían dar más vueltas para sacar más tensión. Obviamente supongo que se tendría que cambiar el núcleo porque el mismo saturaría en un punto y no daría más que una potencia máxima. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 12, 2010)

Martintaladro dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro. Yo estoy intentando modificar varias fuentes switching. Mi idea es poder alimentar un ampli de 350w que consume 30+30v. Si bien la idea de rectificarlo es razonable, que opinan si se cambian los TR del oscilador por unos que aguanten más potencia y se rebobina el trafo con las mismas vueltas, pero con calibre más grueso del cable. De esa forma se sacaría más corriente no???. Si funciona eso, se le podrían dar más vueltas para sacar más tensión. Obviamente supongo que se tendría que cambiar el núcleo porque el mismo saturaría en un punto y no daría más que una potencia máxima. Saludos.


Ya existe un un post sobre una fuentes SMPS.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/


----------



## santiago61 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bueno despues de tanto tiempo me vuelvo a aparecer por el foro...anduve  con muchas cosas entre otras no tenia internet...bueno despues de tanto  tiempo utilizando una fuente de pc vieja para alimentar mi amplificador  (tda7377) , la fuente dejo de funcionar jeje, por lo que ahora me quede  sin fuente de alimentacion, vi muchos comentarios que hablan de utilizar  como fuente, un transformador de dicroica 12V 60W (comercialmete se  consigue de esos valoresy economicos) investigando por google el amigo  ejtagle en otro foro da unas pautas a tener en cuenta para el correcto funcionamiento del  transformador y utilizarlo para aliemntar algun amplificador, segun lo  leido hize un esquema del puente rectificador y el filtrado, necesitaria saber si estoy en lo correcto y si tengo que hacer alguna modificacion...desde ya muchas gracias!

PD: el capacitor de 100nF funcionaria como carga para que no se apague la fuente.


----------



## maton00 (Jul 30, 2010)

uno de 100 NF no serviria, tendria que ser un carga resistiva o una capacitancia mas grande
saludos


----------



## TatoElectron (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro! quisiera consultarles ya que estamos con el tema de las fuentes para dicroicas, si alguno sabe que es lo que falla cuando deja de andar. Cambie los transistores MJE13005 y el DIAC pero me sigue sin dar salida!!! No logro dar con lo que se daño y siendo tan chico el circuito se volvio una cosa personal.. alguno me puede exponer su experiencia reparando estos trafos electronicos? Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## angel36 (Ago 20, 2010)

tatoelectron....
leiste todo el tread.... ahora si lo probas con una lampara dicro y no anda....ya es otro tema








joseluisblanco dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> una aclaración: como dice jccc3, la salida dice
> Out """"12vca"""
> lo que significa que entrega alterna, y como es una fuente conmutada, o switching, será de una frecuencia alta (del orden de los 30 - 100 kHz); entonces, con un tester común, digital o analógico, no se puede medir ese valor de CA. Por eso agustinmista no pudo medir nada en vacío, aunque luego del agregado del rectificado y filtrado sí funcionó.
> ...


----------



## TatoElectron (Ago 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! si le puse una lampara porque habia leido eso en el foro (no sabia que salia alterna en KHZ y nada no prende! por otro lado me imagine que lo que se podia dañar eran los semiconductores asique cambie los dos transistores y el DIAC , tampoco solucione nada! me quedan los capacitores y las bobinitas... otra cosa no hay en el circuito..
luego les comento!

Gracias y saludos!




angel36 dijo:


> tatoelectron....
> leiste todo el tread.... ahora si lo probas con una lampara dicro y no anda....ya es otro tema


----------



## octavioontivero (Ago 5, 2012)

Tavo por favor me podrias pasar una foto de tu esquema del rectificador, porque no puedo hacerlo y me ayudarias mucho!!! Muchas gracias


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2016)

Hola, lamento revivir este muerto.
Pero me asalta una duda, así como en otro post, se recomiendan 2000µf por cada amper para filtrado en una fuente lineal para audio...

¿Hay alguna pauta similar, en el filtrado de este tipo de fuentes?

Tengo entendido que es menor la capacidad necesaria, pero...

¿Qué porcentaje, respecto de las otras?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Hola, lamento revivir este muerto.
> Pero me asalta una duda, así como en otro post, se recomiendan 2000µf por cada amper para filtrado en una fuente lineal para audio...
> 
> ¿Hay alguna pauta similar, en el filtrado de este tipo de fuentes?
> ...



El calculo es el mismo que se describe aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

En ese cálculo se incluye la frecuencia, por eso los capacitores de las conmutadas son sustancialmente menores.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2016)

Bueh...

Ahora tendré que conseguir un frecuencímetro para medir a la salida de estas fuentecitas(tengo varias).
Una vez lograda la medición, podré calcular los capacitores.
Cosa que no quiero hacer al tanteo.

Gracias don Fogo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Bueh...
> 
> Ahora tendré que conseguir un frecuencímetro para medir a la salida de estas fuentecitas(tengo varias).
> Una vez lograda la medición, podré calcular los capacitores.
> ...



No seas tan fundamentalista. 
Calcula para una frecuencia de 30KHz (Que es un valor bajo como para una conmutada) y *no* estarás errando por mucho.


----------



## pistojo (Mar 7, 2021)

Hola, Buenas a tod*o*s, soy nuevo en el foro, y un poco aficionado a la electronica,
estoy montando una fuente de alimentación regulada, para usar como fuente de laboratorio, algo básico y funcional,
el caso es que me hice con un kit al cual le falta el transformador, el kit permite entrada alterna de entre 0-30 V,
Mi duda es la siguiente, hace unos meses retire de mi casa los transformadores electrónicos de unos halógenos, de 12 VAC (50-150 W),  podría usar este (transformador electrónico) para alimentar mi kit, y lo que mas me interesa, puedo poner 2 (transformadores electrónicos) en paralelo para poder dar 24 VAC (50-150 W) a mi kit de fuente regulada?

que inconvenientes puedo encontrar con este tipo de transformador electrónico?

Espero haber podido explicar bien mi duda,
Muchas Gracias a tod*o*s.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2021)

Si se puede de cierta manera

Digamos que cada transformador 12v con su respectivo rectificador y filtro.

Imagínate 2 pilas de 9v unidas en serie.

Donde se une el Positivo con negativo esa va a ser tu tierra física.
Tendrías una fuente simétrica -12v +12v.
Y en los extremos serían 24v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2021)

No no , éste tema ya se ha tratado , cada transformador rectificado *con díodos rápidos* y filtrado entrega alrededor de 22 VDC

P.D.: hay que ponerles algo de carga para que arranquen , son autooscilantes


----------



## pistojo (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracias Trilo-Byte, lo que pasa es que el transformador salida 12V en alterna, dejo fotos de los transformadores, 

DOSMETROS, gracias, entiendo entonces qeu como carga puedo conectarlo al kit?, aunque sea uno solo?, el kit viene con su rectificador.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2021)

¿Son aislados esos transformadores?
Si no lo son lo mismo da como fuente de luminaria pero es muy muy peligroso para una fuente de laboratorio.


----------



## pistojo (Mar 7, 2021)

Buenas scooter, pues desconozco lo de si son aisalados, te lo he desmontado, a ver si tu puedes decirmelo, pero vamos que si es peligroso ponerlo par ala fuente de lab, ya casi lo tengo claro..


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2021)

Toca el secundario con la lengua y si te mueres es que no era aislado. 

Por lo que veo parecen aislados, ahora lo confirmará algún forero que conozca bien ese material.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2021)

Si, solían ser aislados esos , que lo enchufe y pruebe con un buscapolos en las conexiones de 12 V.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 7, 2021)

Habría que ver del lado de las pistas si esta el "slot" que separa el circuito de alta tensión con el de baja. O medir con el multímetro (escala de diodos) entre la entrada de 220v y la salida. Si la lectura indica que hay un diodo de por medio o un valor muy bajo entonces no es aislada. (Ojo que eso dice si no es aislada pero no asegura que si sea aislada).


----------



## pistojo (Mar 7, 2021)

Bueno, comento el resultado de las pruebas, 
alimento el tr con 220V, a la salida con el multimetro tension muy baja 0.3v, medida en AC y en CC (por si acaso), con el busca polos, se enciende minimamente en los 2 bornes de 12V,

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 7, 2021

switchxxi, buenas, gracias por el comentario, he probado con el multimetro en modo diodo, y da corte de todas las maneras, adjunto la imagen de pistas, 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2021)

Pareciera estar aislado, salvo que no llego a identificar que componente es:




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pistojo (Mar 7, 2021)

Gracias Juanka, lleva como una proteccion de goma, segun la serigrafia de palca pone C6 y el dibujo de un condensador ceramico, serigrafiado en el elemeento pone 221k


----------



## J2C (Mar 7, 2021)

pistojo dijo:


> Gracias Juanka, lleva como una proteccion de goma, segun la serigrafia de palca pone C6 y el dibujo de un condensador ceramico, serigrafiado en el elemeento pone 221k


Es un capacitor cerámico de 220 pF, por ese motivo el buscapolo prendia muy levemente.

El transformador en si, esta aislando el sector de línea de CA de la carga, pero la existencia de ese capacitor no es buena para una fuente de laboratorio.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Pareciera estar aislado, salvo que no llego a identificar que componente es:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263580
> 
> ...


Es un huevo de lagartija , no te parece ? Jajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pistojo (Mar 8, 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda, quería ahórrame unos euros aprovechando estos transformadores, pero veo que podría ser más perjudicial que ventajoso, así es que intentaré localizar transformadores normales de 24v ,2A 

Muchas gracias .


----------

